# What to use in the portaloo?



## Rodeo (Nov 6, 2013)

Is there a cheap alternative to the blue stuff? Also does anyone use a cleaner or preventative for the toilet bowl? Whats your tips and dodges?


----------



## onion (Nov 6, 2013)

I have just started using Lidl or aldi bio washing liquid, it's not cheaper but dos the job very good & smells a lot better & is safe for my grandson just in case he gets it on his fingers as this stuff is poison to children


----------



## vindiboy (Nov 6, 2013)

Some  folks use biological washing powder or liquid  or fabric softener in their cassette toilets I have never tried these so dont know the economics          of it , I  use TOWSURE loo blue it is £9.50 for 5 litres,cheap enough I think. lasts ages and does a great job,  I also use their pink flush liquid , I put a drop in a spray bottle and  give the bowl a  squirt now and again, works for us , recently changed our van and don't now have  a SOG  on this one, did think of installing one again but  am happy with things as they are  at the moment.


----------



## Rodeo (Nov 6, 2013)

So how much of it do you put in? Is the 'proper' blue stuff supposed to break down the solids,or isnt it worth it? I seem to remember sometime ago when emptying a portaloo tank on a site,I was taken to task by others for using that blue stuff and therefore discharging it into the sewer system?


----------



## onion (Nov 6, 2013)

Just a cap with a little water


----------



## Rodeo (Nov 6, 2013)

Vindiboy...whats a SOG? ..


----------



## ecobob (Nov 6, 2013)

I use those supermarket own brand bio washing tab things that dissolve in the machine. I simply dissolve one in some water and fill up an old toilet cleaner bottle. 
then just use it like a normal toilet cleaner. 
They seem to work well and keep it smelling quite fresh without the harsh chemical fumes and all at a fraction of the price of the real thing.


----------



## vindiboy (Nov 6, 2013)

Rodeo said:


> Vindiboy...whats a SOG? ..


 A SOG is basically  an extraction fan system that is designed  for cassette toilets, it is fitted to the cassette and when you open the flap to use the loo the fan comes on and extracts all smells out of the cassette  to the atmosphere,  great bit of kit  and you don't need to use any chemical at all in the cassette ,so it will pay for its self over time, the  down side is that as there is no chemical  in the cassette at all it can PONG when you are at the emptying point , as for  the chemical loo blue breaking down the solids in the cassette , this is tosh, just  driving the van or shaking the cassette  will do that.

http://www.soguk.co.uk/sog-toilet-kits/


----------



## Rodeo (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks .Must remember to make sure the lid is on tight when I shake it!


----------



## Philcott (Nov 6, 2013)

I use biological washing liquid - the cheap and cheerful stuff, home brand supermarket one! Been using it for the last year, no nasty pongs, and it does keep the cassette clean! I use a cap full of liquid, or one powder tablet directly into the cassette as soon as I've emptied it. I flush with clear water.

I've got a septic tank at home, so daren't use the 'blue stuff' which has a nasty smell as far as I'm concerned. And it's so expensive too!

The other plus side is that I can flush my cassette contents down any loo and I know it's not going to do any harm!


----------



## maxi77 (Nov 6, 2013)

vindiboy said:


> A SOG is basically  an extraction fan system that is designed  for cassette toilets, it is fitted to the cassette and when you open the flap to use the loo the fan comes on and extracts all smells out of the cassette  to the atmosphere,  great bit of kit  and you don't need to use any chemical at all in the cassette ,so it will pay for its self over time, the  down side is that as there is no chemical  in the cassette at all it can PONG when you are at the emptying point , as for  the chemical loo blue breaking down the solids in the cassette , this is tosh, just  driving the van or shaking the cassette  will do that.
> 
> Products | SOG Toilet Kits, SOG Systems



As I understand it it is not so much extracting the smells as stopping them forming. The contents of the tank can decay either aerobically or anaerobically. If it decomposes anaerobically it smells, but let the air in as the SOG does and the process has little or no smell. As I have very little sense of smell I do not care that much which way it goes.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Nov 6, 2013)

From day one we've used Tesco Value biological washing liquid. I also have some diluted in an old spray bottle for cleaning the bowl if needs be. Not noticed any whiffs but we haven't hit high temperatures yet.
We have a BioDisc at home so can't risk the chemical stuff & why pay the price?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 6, 2013)

If you are pitched next to a Motorhome with a SOG unit and you are downwind trust me you`ll know about it when they use it ................... LOL

Unless that is i`ve been very unlucky and the occupants of said Motorhomes never change filters and produce extremely ripe waste.


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Nov 6, 2013)

Philcott said:


> I use biological washing liquid - the cheap and cheerful stuff, home brand supermarket one! Been using it for the last year, no nasty pongs, and it does keep the cassette clean! I use a cap full of liquid, or one powder tablet directly into the cassette as soon as I've emptied it. I flush with clear water.
> 
> I've got a septic tank at home, so daren't use the 'blue stuff' which has a nasty smell as far as I'm concerned. And it's so expensive too!
> 
> The other plus side is that I can flush my cassette contents down any loo and I know it's not going to do any harm!



I am in exactly the same position as you and do exactly the same as you, works for me/us

tranivanman


----------



## Rodeo (Nov 6, 2013)

I shall put some on SWMBO's shopping list then!Thanks


----------



## shortcircuit (Nov 6, 2013)

Wooie1958 said:


> If you are pitched next to a Motorhome with a SOG unit and you are downwind trust me you`ll know about it when they use it ................... LOL
> 
> Unless that is i`ve been very unlucky and the occupants of said Motorhomes never change filters and produce extremely ripe waste.



What a load of tosh.

  I would assume that as I use no chemicals emptying the cassette would be a dreadful experience.  I can assure you that I prefer emptying a cassette with no chemicals to those obnoxious chemicals that are used.

Unfortunately Wooie appears to perceive a smell.   Unless you have your ear to the SOG outlet you would not no when it was in use, but then some people have strange foibles.


----------



## Rodeo (Nov 7, 2013)

Ive no sense of smell anyway! I may build one of those set ups at a later date.Micro switch on lid,or just a switch and a heater motor extract fan.When we had a caravan and kids were small,they used to shout out"bail out ,bail out, dads having a d**p!


----------



## Sky (Nov 7, 2013)

In the cassette I use Lidl washing tablets @ £2.50 for 36.  I put in two at a time mostly, but can easily get away with one now that the weather's cooler.

I just flush with fresh water (I catch rainwater with my awning).  I empty it into any toilet (even public ones at night when it's quiet), with the occasional burial' when I'm in the middle of nowhere.

There is very little smell (even when emptying) and I use the toilet all the time; not just for number twos as some people on here advocate.  

I used the pink and blue stuff when I first started out, but the smell is terrible, it's expensive, it stains like hell, it's bad for the environment (and poisonous) and you can't just bury it or flush it down a toilet without potentially causing problems to both sewage treatment works and septic tanks.

Before changing to these tablets, I thought about the SOG system.  However, as this method is so successful, I can't see any reason for doing so now - especially considering the OTT price of £120.00 (you could make your own for under £20.00).


----------



## Deleted member 13867 (Nov 7, 2013)

shortcircuit said:


> What a load of tosh.
> 
> I would assume that as I use no chemicals emptying the cassette would be a dreadful experience.  I can assure you that I prefer emptying a cassette with no chemicals to those obnoxious chemicals that are used.
> 
> Unfortunately Wooie appears to perceive a smell.   Unless you have your ear to the SOG outlet you would not no when it was in use, but then some people have strange foibles.



This all depends on the activated charcoal filter being in good condition and the pungency of the 'deposit' personally as my deposits smell of roses i have no issues.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 7, 2013)

Some interesting comments in here :- Still using Aldi/Lidl washing tablets? | Motorhome Matters | Motorhomes Forum | Out and About Live


----------



## Rodeo (Nov 7, 2013)

Hmmmm very emotive subject over there as well! I fear Im to blame for originating this thread...sorry!


----------



## shortcircuit (Nov 7, 2013)

Rodeo said:


> Hmmmm very emotive subject over there as well! I fear Im to blame for originating this thread...sorry!



Far from it as others will learn from it. There is always banter that is never taken seriously as it everybody to their own.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Nov 7, 2013)

Rodeo said:


> Hmmmm very emotive subject over there as well! I fear Im to blame for originating this thread...sorry!



I think it was toilet talk that first got me hooked on this forum (I kid you not).

Another thing - use cheap toilet paper, it breaks down quicker.


----------



## Tbear (Nov 7, 2013)

We use bio liquid. Safe enough to wash baby cloths in, then its safe enough to put in my cassette. Works best when you move around often to get the contents mixed up.

I don't like using toxic chemicals for obvious reasons i.e. they are toxic.

Not tried SOG but the cost does put me off. £110 plus fitting. Would buy a lot of Bio Liquid. The claims on their website are a bit suspect as well. It uses Oxygen - no it doesn't, it uses air at only one fifth oxygen. If you bought an oxygen cylinder and they sent you an air one, would you be happy? This is the natural curing “oxidisation” process used by Sewerage Treatment plants- No it isn't, just lets air into the cassette and does not actively mix the air with the sewage as is done in a treatment plant. They may well work, I just don't like being misled.

Richard


----------



## Blodwyn Pig (Nov 7, 2013)

We use green Eco stuff in the black tank which holds 121 litres. Usually just put a dollop down :wave:


----------



## Sky (Nov 7, 2013)

Forgot to mention that when I used blue and pink, I also used the special loo roll (about 50p a roll IIRC).  It works well and breaks down easily as it's supposed to.

Anyway, I wised up; I now use Lidl cheapest at around £1.75 for a dozen rolls and it's just as good and breaks down just as well (if not more quickly) as the expensive stuff.

One thing this forum has taught me - ask questions.  There are too many retailers out there selling us stuff we really don't need at silly money. :idea-007:


----------



## Skar (Nov 7, 2013)

We use Tarax, I think it's only obtainable in France, it is by far the best thing we have ever used, cheap too.

Fosse septique, bac à graisse, entretien fosse septique : Tarax

I agree with Sky, cheap Lidl (2 ply)? is every bit as good as the "Special" loo roll.


----------



## Geraldine (Nov 7, 2013)

Yep ,we all use the Bio washing powder stuff (us thanks to Phil -Brandon meet) now where can you get it at the cheapest -Answers please ?
Cheers
David


----------



## MATS (Nov 7, 2013)

Aldi Almat is superb - can't go wrong.  Then get yourself a RADAR key and dispose at your leisure in a disabled loo with no harm to any sewer system.....


----------



## Robmac (Nov 7, 2013)

MATS said:


> Aldi Almat is superb - can't go wrong.  Then get yourself a RADAR key and dispose at your leisure in a disabled loo with no harm to any sewer system.....



You really are a pratt. Continue to encourage this, like you do every time the subject comes up, and everybody will have radar keys and the disabled won't get a look in. Great way to promote wildcamping.


----------



## Brian the snail (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi,

We use brewers yeast tablets in the cassette and bio liquid diluted in a spray bottle for the bowl.
Yeast tablets are bio and very cheap, around £6 for 500 at Holland & Barrett, breaks down the
waste very well. It creates a different smell but no more unpleasant than any other product or
a sog, try being behind a sog user at the dump point.
We start with 2 tablets when first using the cassette and add more if needed, don't add many more.
It breaks down the solid even if not driving around, if driving you are left with a pure slurry, no solids.
(perhaps too much information  :tongue   :lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## alcam (Nov 16, 2013)

Couple of points firstly I think prat is spelt with 1 t . I personally don't have a problem with non-disabled people using disabled toilets . These toilets are by definition under-used . In future maybe all public toilets should have be disabled friendly ? I'm assuming the RADAR key allows access to disabled toilets outwith normal hours ? Surely there should be some toilet access for everybody ? I am not disabled and not intending to cause offence , merely asking for information . 
This may be a really stupid question but when we use black water disposal where does the 'stuff' go ? Surely into the sewerage system ? As there is virtually no black water facility in UK I often use my house toilet for disposal when returning home . Wasn't aware I was doing something wrong


----------



## veggiehouse (Nov 16, 2013)

I mix my own brand. I have a handy little 1 litre container that fits in the area where the cassette fits. I put half an inch of bleach in the bottom (I've used standard bleach, but also Ecover toilet cleaner which is safe with all sorts of bio digesters and septic tanks) Then I put an inch of any disinfectant (again I use a bio one), a couple of good squirts of washing up liquid and top up with water. I put about a third back in the cassette after cleaning it. I reckon it must be working out at about 50p a litre maximum.


----------



## rhinestone2747 (Nov 16, 2013)

I have been using lidl bio washing fluid but today I was in aldi in Lagos Portugal and they had 5 liter tubs of bio for 99 cents about 80p needles to say I stocked up, as for measuring I just add a healthy glug or two each time I empty and clean it


----------



## Tony Lee (Nov 17, 2013)

shortcircuit said:


> What a load of tosh.
> 
> I would assume that as I use no chemicals emptying the cassette would be a dreadful experience.  I can assure you that I prefer emptying a cassette with no chemicals to those obnoxious chemicals that are used.
> 
> Unfortunately Wooie appears to perceive a smell.   Unless you have your ear to the SOG outlet you would not no when it was in use, but then some people have strange foibles.



What is a load of tosh is the notion that SOG produces aerobic breakdown. They are a short-term holding tank, not a magic septic system

SOG relies totally on the activated charcoal filter to absorb the stink being pumped outside so it doesn't annoy the neighbours. If the filter is "used up" then they stink and whether or not the filter is OK, they are going to stink when you empty them


----------



## shortcircuit (Nov 17, 2013)

Tony Lee said:


> What is a load of tosh is the notion that SOG produces aerobic breakdown. They are a short-term holding tank, not a magic septic system
> 
> SOG relies totally on the activated charcoal filter to absorb the stink being pumped outside so it doesn't annoy the neighbours. If the filter is "used up" then they stink and whether or not the filter is OK, they are going to stink when you empty them


Sorry Tony I made no reference to how a SOG works so  aerobic breakdown does not come into my statement.  A factor concerning smells is that everybody is different and creates different odours some stronger than others.  To say that all SOGs or whatever smell to high heaven is just an exaggeration.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 17, 2013)

i have found that portable camper toilets wont take a man joby,way to big and long.and about 3 to 5 times a day
maybe ladies joby something the size of what a cat might do,or am i eating to much.


----------



## n brown (Nov 17, 2013)

that cheapo loo roll is so efficient,it starts to break down AS you're using it 

once a guy i'd got chatting to invited me into his posh camper,as we went in there was a terrible smell,the guy turned to me and said '' sorry about the honk,the wife's just had a number 2'' I glanced over to see the poor woman sat at the table ,blushing furiously ''pleased to meet you'' I said [but I didn't offer to shake hands ]


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 17, 2013)

thise thread is starting to stink & i think its going down the pan.


----------



## Smaug (Nov 17, 2013)

What to put in the loo? You mean besides number ones &nnumber twos?


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 17, 2013)

*loo*

smaug why dont we invent a system that sends it direct to council offices that put up no over night camping without no tro.
i think we would be on a winner,now wheres that patent form gone.


----------



## maxi77 (Nov 26, 2013)

rhinestone2747 said:


> I have been using lidl bio washing fluid but today I was in aldi in Lagos Portugal and they had 5 liter tubs of bio for 99 cents about 80p needles to say I stocked up, as for measuring I just add a healthy glug or two each time I empty and clean it



Which is the 'BIO' in a Portuguese Lidl or Aldi


----------



## Stis (Jan 17, 2014)

I believe the "Bio" in washing liquids refers to Oxygen Bleech. Anyhow, I've tried everything and by far the best is "Oxy" powder (oxygen bleech or Sodium Percarbonate by other names). You can pick up 500g for a Pound in the Pound shops, so not just is it the best stuff to use, it's probably the cheapest too....and safe to flush down normal toilets.

Stis


----------



## tugair (Jan 17, 2014)

Sky said:


> In the cassette I use Lidl washing tablets @ £2.50 for 36.  I put in two at a time mostly, but can easily get away with one now that the weather's cooler.
> 
> I just flush with fresh water (I catch rainwater with my awning).  I empty it into any toilet (even public ones at night when it's quiet), with the occasional burial' when I'm in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> ...



Totally agree with Sky on this and have had similar experiences.  Since changing over, toilet is cleaner and much less hassle to empty.


----------



## jeanette (Dec 2, 2014)

MATS said:


> Aldi Almat is superb - can't go wrong.  Then get yourself a RADAR key and dispose at your leisure in a disabled loo with no harm to any sewer system.....



Is that the tablets or liquid?http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/images/icons/confused.gif


----------

